# Regenerate activated carbon.



## Martin steele (21 Mar 2020)

Hi all has anybody had any experience of regenerating actvatact carbon out there.


----------



## jaypeecee (21 Mar 2020)

Martin steele said:


> Hi all has anybody had any experience of regenerating actvatact carbon out there.



Hi @Martin steele

It is not possible to regenerate activated carbon. Please read the following link. It explains how activated carbon works. The bottom line is that, once it has trapped 'stuff', it is spent. Activated carbon is not like Seachem _Purigen_, for example, which can be regenerated. Here's the link:

https://www.seachem.com/downloads/articles/A-Primer-Aquarium-Filtration.pdf

Hope this helps.

JPC


----------



## Martin steele (21 Mar 2020)

Hi Jay,
Thanks for your reply have you seen this https://feeco.com

It explains a little about regenerating carbon.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Mar 2020)

I’ve read you can extend the use of activated carbon at home but it may not be that cost effective.

https://sciencing.com/how-to-regenerate-activated-charcoal-5630591.html

There are also articles online about producing it but once again it’s probably not cost effective. If you try it let us know how you get on.


----------



## Martin steele (22 Mar 2020)

Thanks for your help I will let you know how it works out there are a few basic tests you can carry out the methylene blue test is useful.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Mar 2020)

You’re welcome. The biggest problem with activated carbon is that it’s very difficult to judge when it’s no longer effective.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Aqua sobriquet said:


> The biggest problem with activated carbon is that it’s very difficult to judge when it’s no longer effective.


That is the issue with all ion exchange resins, active substrates etc.

You don't know when they are exhausted, so you have to change them on a regular basis. It is slightly different with a RO or a DI resin, because it has removed all the ions and you can use a rise in conductivity to indicate that the resin is exhausted or you are getting bypass around the RO membrane.

It was one of the reasons why we started using a <"duckweed bioassay with the landfill leachate">, there are issues  with it <"fouling of electrodes and resins">, but _Lemna_ it gives a visual indication, and it is a pretty robust plant (and technique).

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Mar 2020)

Martin steele said:


> Hi Jay,
> Thanks for your reply have you seen this https://feeco.com
> 
> It explains a little about regenerating carbon.



Hi @Martin steele 

On a commercial scale, all manner of things are possible. But, the process described by feeco is far from practical for the hobbyist.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Mar 2020)

Martin steele said:


> Thanks for your help I will let you know how it works out there are a few basic tests you can carry out the methylene blue test is useful.



Hi @Martin steele 

The methylene blue test that you mention does what exactly?

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Martin steele  The methylene blue test that you mention does what exactly?JPC


It is used to estimate the CEC capacity of clays or the <"porosity of activated carbon">.

I'd never heard of it in the <"clay context"> until really recently, but we are looking at a project at a sand pit in Dorset and the issue there is that both Sand Lizards and the sand extractor like sand without any clay in it.

The carbon reference you want is: <" ESTIMATION OF SURFACE AREA AND PORE VOLUME OF ACTIVATED CARBONS BY METHYLENE BLUE AND IODINE NUMBERS ">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Mar 2020)

Thanks a bunch, Darrel.

JPC


----------



## Martin steele (25 Mar 2020)

Hi I added some methylene blue 5 drops total to equal amounts of water then added equal quantities of new and regenerated carbon.

The results show that the regenerated carbon is still active.

Please see attached pictures the glass on the left is treated and the one on the right is untreated.
Im not saying that this will work but it's worth a play.

Fire purifies.
If you want to give it a go please feel free I will post you the methodology.

Regards Martin steele


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Mar 2020)

If you keep adding methylene blue, counting the drops, until the carbon cannot adsorb any more, comparing the number of drops each sample takes will show you how effective the regenerated carbon is, compared to the new.


----------



## Martin steele (25 Mar 2020)

Thanks for this sparkweasel I will give it a try.


----------

